# Samsung J700 USB connection problems



## Jord705 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well not so long ago, i purchased a Samsung J700V EDGE

I tried to use the usb and everything fitted perfectly.
But...
...i couldn't access my phone, as in; Put files onto my phone. I downloaded the Samsung PC Studio 3 to see if that helped, but that always said "Not Connected" (When it was talkling about my phone's status)
So i re-installed and tried again and still the same response.
Eventualy, i scrapped the PC Studio and plugged my USB in. Thenm it said "New Hardware Found-Samsung Mobile USB-Mass Storage Device-Hardware is installed and ready to use"
(well they might not have been the exact words, but sonething along the lines of that)
Anyway, i thought it was working, so i went to My Computer, clicked on the E drive that said Portable Device and themn it said... "Please insert a disk into drive E:."

So now what do i do? Im stuck with my new phone that cant have any music or pictures or ANYTHING be put onto it.
I posted this queation because i thought this was the most decent forum on the internet. Please help guiys. I need help badly


----------



## heyimjason (Jul 14, 2009)

It almost sounds like the computer is trying to read the expandable memory in your phone. Do you have any sort of extra memory, such as an SD card, in your phone? If not, then read your phone manual and see if you're able to connect to your actual phone's memory storage through USB (I'd imagine you should be able to, but you never know).

BUT, first and foremost, many Samsung phones require that once you connect via USB, you go through the phone menu and select a "Connect to PC" feature that will allow your phone's memory to be detected and accessed by a computer.


----------

